# A sneak video peek at BooTweak, my script/samples project.



## TechLo (Aug 25, 2010)

I've yet to develop sufficient skillz at playing my own new instrument (got the Launchpad yesterday), lol, but I've been itching to show off BooTweak, which I've been working on since February. More videos/tutorials/documentation to come as I get closer to release.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogZQN1D46Vs


----------



## TechLo (Aug 27, 2010)

I made a 5 minute overview video today that briefly covers the main aspects of BooTweak. It does so much in such a small space, lol, that I plan on making many more tutorial videos (posted a navigation one last night as well) as well as a thorough pdf manual before release.

http://www.youtube.com/user/BooTweak?feature=mhsn


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 27, 2010)

This is really cool /\~O Are this loops or one shot samples which you can sequence on your own?


----------



## muzicphiles (Aug 27, 2010)

love it already ...any release date proposed >


----------



## TechLo (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks, Prz. The demo videos are all using one shot samples with a repeating 2-bar midi loop. You could, of course, slice loops and assign the slices to any of the 8 groups you wanted and then tweak or make presets that effect different slices/groups in different ways or not at all while maintaining the timing of the original pattern when you export the midi loop info from Kontakt into your Daw.

Imagine using a couple of controllers triggering different midi clips in Ableton Live while triggering different presets in BooTweak and then perhaps finally through some DJ effects on your master channel like NI's new Traktor's 12. That would be an impressive performance feat I'd like to see, lol.


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info TechLo. This seems like a great live tool.
Check your PM.


----------



## TechLo (Aug 28, 2010)

@Mphiles -- the end of September I'm hoping, but I have a lot of samples to create still!


----------



## TechLo (Sep 2, 2010)

3 more video tuts added to my channel. Just a couple of shorter ones to make and that should have it covered for now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/BooTweak?fe ... Q2z4O5-PIw


----------



## snapshot (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi P

yeah man , that whole project its actually a voodoo thing . and those pictures between sections LOL 
you have created a special workflow with that selections (groups and stuff) for your needs and its for you intuitive now ,but somehow im getting lost with that colors , sections and deppendings . But i believe there is no simplest way for the idea of accessing and routing stuff in fly (in so modular way) ,so anyway im totally impressed by you and that very complex stuff and its ability.
Im wondering few things .
How that groups fx'ing works ? is that that every sample has its few groups (dublicated) with different fx story ? i mean , selecting fx or envelope does bypass fx/env or allowing another physical group ? its seems to be very modular inside . I have done it with bypassing stuff, because dublicating and setup could takes it for ages .

Great clock buffering idea ,you dont need to care for timing problems while performing,great.

and another thing.
Can you tell me more about CPU behaving ? why lighting square requires more count power from cpu ? is there any other section in your code that eats more CPU ? .
If you could brings me some examples of what needs more time from CPU that would be great lesson for me how to code and avoid consumption with very complex code ,which is now my main topic . 

i will back to your very last tutorial again because i did not watch the whole ,sorry

greeets
K


----------



## snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

oh yes ,i get it . i did something similar with checking which groups are active ,to edit them . anyway thanks for descriptions . 
i saw your preset solution at work (youtube) its really impressive .


K


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 4, 2010)

This script is definitely using the most KSP stuff introduced with K4.1! Amazing, albeit very complex work! You're gonna need quite a manual for that baby, dude 


BTW, you're missing tutorial video #5 on your YT channe.


----------



## TechLo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, I'm thinking of doing a video manual in Camtasia with still images on the left and text documentation on the right so that I can use all the arrows and what not. It might be easier to create and learn that way. 

Like any piece of software or hardware that does a lot, it takes a bit of learning and then it's second nature. I know it will look and seem a bit overwhelming at first to many users, but when tackled piece by piece it all comes together. One solid session and all the main controls can be learned, and then after a while you shouldn't need to read the tool tips for the many options buttons. You can use it to any level of depth you want to, though -- as a simple remapper for your drum samples to quickly find sounds, to sculpting the sounds, to setting up presets to trigger with automation in your daw or jamming with live.

I forgot to add video #5 to the playlist earlier today, I'll get on that, lol.


----------

